#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  Интересные Youtube каналы на японском о буддизме

## Буддизм Чистой Земли

Интересные Youtube каналы на японском о буддизме:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRV...ixk7jF5hpbWiMA
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2L...uexPgOE4IdGu2g
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUb...DrIFzuz_gRy6rA

Enjoy!

----------

